# Linden taxidermy



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyone have any idea what happened with bear cove taxidermy in Linden? Is she still in business just some place else? Tammy or Tonya was her name I think. Tried both numbers and they have been changed or disconnected. She has a buck of mine and I am hoping it isnt a lost cause, any info or help would be great!!!


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried to help someone out in the same situation in past year with no luck. They were not a member of the MTA and it appears they are no longer around.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks wildside, I will keep digging as best as I can, gonna be sore if I cant at least get the rack back!


----------



## Like_to_hunt (Sep 27, 2004)

Her name is Tanya Bearup. She also has an eleven point of mine that I took her last October with a deposit. I have not been able to get a hold of anyone so far. I'm pretty sure that she moved in with her parents in Linden somewhere. I also know that her Mother just passed last month. (she accepted my friend request on Facebook, but has not answered any of my questions) I also did some checking on the DNR website and found two other taxidermist registered under Bear Cove.
I did call the DNR and was told that the only thing that I can do is file a complaint with the courts in Linden. I perfer not to do that, but it's not looking very good.

Can anyone help us with this?

Thanks,
Like_To_Hunt


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I spoke to Tanya today, she is working out of her garage. She's had some health issues and she is working as fast as she can. She is not taking in any new work, but is going to finish what she's already taken in. She asked for everyong to bear with her (no pun intended) and she will contact people as their mounts are completed. If you have any issues or inquirys please direct them to me in a PM thanks


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like a tough ordeal, good luck to you guys getting your animals back, and also to her, sounds like she's fallen on some hard times.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

May be a good idea for her to contact her customers to let them know whats going on before some take legal action. This happened to a client of mine in Illionois with a taxidemist and it only got worse. People may be understanding or may just want their trophies back to take somewhere else. It was over a uear ago I had a call from someone else looking for the same person. 

Seems odd to communicate through someone else.

I hope all works out for everyone involved.


----------

